# Lasiodora parahybana eating chickling



## Spiderling LT (Apr 2, 2006)

My adult female of L. parahybana eating frozen chickling  Mmmmm.... :}


----------



## ErikH (Apr 2, 2006)

Wow, truly a "birdeater"


----------



## Steffen (Apr 2, 2006)

Doesn't look frozen to me...


----------



## dangerprone69 (Apr 2, 2006)

Wow . . . guess it earned it's name, huh?

Mine is still a wee tyke, but he's getting the attitude that goes along with the species.


----------



## Dark Raptor (Apr 2, 2006)

ErikH said:
			
		

> Wow, truly a "birdeater"


I must agree  

SpiderlingLT, very beautifull Lasiodora. I also see that your photographic skills are much better every time I see your pics. That's good!


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 2, 2006)

NOW THATS A BIRDEATER!!!!!! whats the size?


----------



## outkast7053 (Apr 2, 2006)

Did you give him a choice of side dishes with that?

jk anyway beautiful T, can't wait for mine to get that big.


----------



## Thoth (Apr 2, 2006)

Looks like it'll have leftovers.


----------



## common spider (Apr 2, 2006)

I think that is a very cool pic did your T have a side order with that?


----------



## Scorp guy (Apr 2, 2006)

if i where you, id get ready for a HUGE debate on your thread:8o i usually dont have a problem with feeding mice and all that, but, did you do that for your amusement, and for no reason? or did you get bored of feeding it crix....


----------



## Ron_K (Apr 2, 2006)

Scorp_Lver said:
			
		

> if i where you, id get ready for a HUGE debate on your thread:8o i usually dont have a problem with feeding mice and all that, but, did you do that for your amusement, and for no reason? or did you get bored of feeding it crix....


Actually if you look at his post it is a frozen chick.  These are commonly availble as pre-killed, pre-frozen feeders for boas and other snakes.  Therefore no different than feeding frozen pinkies etc to your spiders and snakes.

Ron_K


----------



## moricollins (Apr 2, 2006)

Funny, my L. parahybana was content to eat crickets.....   as are all my other tarantulas..... maybe they are different in Canada, i don't know  



thanks for showing me why I stick to dwarf tarantulas, it was appreciated, had nearly forgotten.


----------



## Spiderling LT (Apr 3, 2006)

Scorp_Lver said:
			
		

> if i where you, id get ready for a HUGE debate on your thread:8o i usually dont have a problem with feeding mice and all that, but, did you do that for your amusement, and for no reason? or did you get bored of feeding it crix....


The chick where unfreeze,  and I dont do this for amusement. My L. parahybana stoped eating crickets, and roches. And I think that I can offer for here a chick. And how are you see she like tkem   she eatted chick about 22h


----------



## Spiderling LT (Apr 3, 2006)

She dont eat all portion. She eat up only halw portion.


----------



## diKe (Apr 3, 2006)

A mouse should be enough for large spiders. There`s no sense in feeding chickens -.-

Wow that must have been smelling after 22h ^^


----------



## Spiderling LT (Apr 3, 2006)

no there was no smell


----------



## diKe (Apr 3, 2006)

Spiderling LT said:
			
		

> no there was no smell


Can`t believe it because when a big spider eats a mouse a day or so it smells too. Also as my Scolopendras eating a mouse it begins to smell after a few hours. Can`t imagine that a chicken doesn`t smell after 22 hours.

Please a picture after the meal of the spider... I think she`s damn fat now ^^


----------

